
Russians attacking U.S. election systems? Here's the real risk - triplesec
https://bobsullivan.net/cybercrime/russians-attacking-u-s-election-systems-heres-the-real-risk-from-a-man-who-fought-soviet-electronic-attacks-during-the-cold-war/
======
triplesec
Original, long title: Russians attacking U.S. election systems? Here's the
real risk, from a man who fought Soviet electronic attacks during the Cold War

